# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menopauze/Overgang - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Opvliegers verjagen: de zachte methode!*

De hormonale substitutietherapie (HST) is de behandeling die het vaakst aangeraden wordt om komaf te maken met opvliegers. Maar als die opvliegers eerder gematigd zijn en het dagelijks leven niet bemoeilijken, dan volstaat een zachtere aanpak om ze verdraaglijk te maken. 


*Menopauze en opvliegers 
*
Medici zijn duidelijk: de hormonale substitutietherapie van de menopauze (HST) is aanbevolen voor vrouwen die met aanzienlijke symptomen kampen. De overgang is een term die wijst op een geheel van symptomen die optreden bij de menopauze: opvliegers (die ook vapeurs genoemd worden), een droge vagina, prikkelbaarheid, slaapstoornissen, enz. 
Maar voor vrouwen bij wie de opvliegers niet heel erg uitgesproken zijn en het dagelijkse leven niet bemoeilijken, kan een minder ingrijpende aanpak volstaan om beterschap te bieden. In dat geval is HST overbodig. 

Opvliegers treden vaak plots op om relatief snel weer te verdwijnen, maar soms kunnen ze ook langer duren dan een half uur. Ze zijn het gevolg van een dilatatie van de bloedvaten die aan het huidoppervlak zitten en het resultaat is een gevoel van warmte ter hoogte van het gelaat, de hals en de borst. Ook gelokaliseerde roodheid kan optreden, net zoals transpiratie en soms ook rillingen. 
Ingrijpen kan op twee niveaus: het optreden van de opvliegers voorkomen of de intensiteit en de duur ervan beperken. 


*Het belang van kleren 
*
Geef de voorkeur aan kleren in natuurlijke stoffen en laat synthetische vezels achterwege omdat ze verhinderen dat de huid kan ademen zoals het hoort. Ze versterken het warmtegevoel en zo ook de transpiratie. Draag loszittende kledij en kies voor verschillende laagjes zodat u kunt ‘ingrijpen’ als u het te warm krijgt (bijvoorbeeld: T-shirt, trui en vest in plaats van één dikke trui). 


*Het belang van de slaapkamer* 

Het mag in de slaapkamer liefst nooit warmer zijn dan 19°c.
Net zoals bij kleren, geeft u best de voorkeur aan verschillende laagjes (bijvoorbeeld een laken en een donsdeken zodat u het beddengoed snel en makkelijk kunt aanpassen). En ook in de slaapkamer zijn synthetische stoffen uit den boze. 
*

Het belang van een fris gevoel* 

Als u een opvlieger krijgt, moet u meteen aan verfrissing denken: koud water op uw gelaat, een frisse douche, een koud drankje, een waterverstuiver, vochtige doekjes, een waaier, enz. 


*Het belang van voeding* 

Eet liever geen gerechten waarvan het bekend is dat ze een warmtegevoel opwekken zoals bijvoorbeeld raclette. 
Vermijdt kruiden, zware en overvloedige maaltijden en alcohol. 


*Het belang van ontspanning en ademhaling 
*
Ademhalingsoefeningen zorgen voor minder stress en stress is een factor die opvliegers kan uitlokken. Ontspanning en technieken zoals yoga kunnen helpen bij de lichaamscontrole. 


*Het belang van planten en voedingssupplementen* 

Er zijn heel wat planten en voedingssupplementen die beweren dat ze een remmend effect hebben op het optreden van min of meer uitgesproken opvliegers. Ze kunnen een hulpmiddel zijn, op voorwaarde dat ze zorgvuldig uitgekozen worden. Wees voorzichtig en vraag raad aan uw huisarts, uw gynaecoloog of uw apotheker. Lees ook de bijsluiter en respecteer de aanbevelingen wat de dosis betreft. Kijk ook uit met het ‘mengen’ van producten. 



11/12/2007 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid)

----------


## Agnes574

*Menopauze,Overgang*

De overgang (of menopauze) is de periode rond de laatste menstruatie van een vrouw. De meeste vrouwen hebben hun laatste menstruatie zo rond hun vijftigste jaar. In de maanden of jaren daarvoor begint de menstruatie al onregelmatiger te worden. De verschijnselen worden veroorzaakt door veranderingen en schommelingen in de hormoonhuishouding. In de overgang verandert je lichaam doordat de eierstokken minder hormonen (oestrogeen) gaan produceren. Dat kan nogal wat klachten met zich meebrengen. Andere vrouwen gaan weer bijna ongemerkt door de overgang heen. De overgang is een natuurlijk stadium in het leven van een vrouw. Het is dus geen aandoening, hoewel je er wel (veel) last van kunt hebben. 

In het begin van de overgang (de jaren voor de laatste menstruatie) begint de menstruatie onregelmatiger te worden. Soms is er weinig en dan weer hevig bloedverlies. In de laatste jaren voor de laatste menstruatie, en de jaren erna, kan een vrouw last hebben van de bekende overgangsklachten: opvliegers, hevig transpireren, moeheid, lusteloosheid. Bij opvliegers krijgt je het plots heel warm en je gaat heel hevig transpireren. Daarbij kun je ook last hebben van spierpijn, hartkloppingen, hoofdpijn, duizeligheid of pijnlijke borsten. Opvliegers kunnen heel vervelend zijn; je hebt het gevoel dat iedereen het ziet en 's nachts houden ze je uit je slaap. 

Een paar jaar na de laatste menstruatie kun je andere lichamelijke klachten krijgen. De vagina wordt droger en de huid wordt daar dunner. Dit komt doordat er minder hormonen worden aangemaakt. Je kunt dan last krijgen van pijn bij het vrijen (dyspareunie). Ongeveer een kwart van de vrouwen in de overgang heeft hier last van. Andere klachten zijn vaginale afscheiding en jeuk of blaasontstekingen. Doordat de vaginawand slapper wordt kan het voelen alsof er iets in de vagina zit. Verder krijgen sommige vrouwen na de overgang last van urine-incontinentie. Dat komt door slijtage, bevallingen en de verminderde oestrogeenproductie. Door verlies van spierkracht kan ook je baarmoeder verzakken of een deel van de urinebuis, blaas of endeldarm. Sommige vrouwen hebben door dit alles minder zin in seks, maar je seksleven kan ook juist verbeteren, bijvoorbeeld omdat je niet meer bang hoeft te zijn voor een ongewenste zwangerschap. Ook op de rest van het lichaam wordt de huid dunner en droger, en het haar wordt droger en kan uitvallen. Beharing op je gezicht of borst neemt toe door een toename van het mannelijk hormoon, androgeen, of afname van de oestrogeenproductie. 

*Een afwijkende vaginale afscheiding kan duiden op een vaginale infectie.
*
Wat veel vrouwen niet weten, is dat door de afname van vrouwelijke hormonen je risico op botontkalking en hart- en vaatziekten toeneemt. Hierdoor kunnen rugklachten ontstaan, neemt de kans op botbreuken toe, maar zie je ook dat na de overgang het aantal vrouwen met een hartziekte sterk toeneemt. Het is daarom belangrijk om je goed voor te laten lichten. Zelf kun je namelijk ook veel doen, door bijvoorbeeld wat meer op je voeding te letten of meer te gaan bewegen. 

Tegenwoordig kun je voor meer informatie vaak terecht bij speciale overgangsconsulentes. 

Goedgekeurd door: N. van Hasselt, arts 
(bron: Gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------


## katje45

Hoi Agnes,

Bedankt voor het plaatsen. Wist het wel allemaal, maar toch prettig om het nog een keer na te lezen.

----------


## manolia

hoe kan ik eragter komen als ik in de overgang ben 
ik heb 2 keer in de maand en warm gevoel dat loopt naar mijn hooft en prikels in mijn hooft en dan heel warm 2 minuten en duiselig en mijn menstruatie is langer dan normaal nu 8 dagen nog wel rondom de 26 e of 28 dag en verder normaal en jah saggie ben ik wel voor die tijd en maak dan ook veel schoon lijk wel zwanger haha wie och wie weet dat wanneer ik het kan merken want mijn dokter houdt alles op spygiese problemen maar ik geef niet op want ik weet dat het niet zo is dank jullie wel dat dit er is dan kan ik in iedergeval met iemand praten

----------


## CaJoWi

Wat heel vervelend is, is dat men niet een indicatie kan geven hoe lang het duurt. Ik ben al vanaf mijn 47ste erin bezig en ben het eigenlijk best zat. Die opvliegers zijn hoogst irritant en wat mij betreft mag het stoppen. Helaas mag ik geen hormonen slikken dus ik zal het moeten uitzingen.

----------


## lenio

> Wat heel vervelend is, is dat men niet een indicatie kan geven hoe lang het duurt. Ik ben al vanaf mijn 47ste erin bezig en ben het eigenlijk best zat. Die opvliegers zijn hoogst irritant en wat mij betreft mag het stoppen. Helaas mag ik geen hormonen slikken dus ik zal het moeten uitzingen.


Hallo,

Zelf ben ik een tijdje in de overgang. Voorheen heb ik vanaf mijn puberteit veel last van hormonen wisselingen. Sinds kort ga ik naar een chinese arts / accupunturist. Met de accupinctuur te samen met de kruiden die hij zelf samen steld gaat het stukken beter met me.

Misschien een tip voor je.

Veel succes in het vrouw zijn

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is het?*
De overgang (climacterium) is het tijdperk rond de laatste menstruatie (menopauze) in het leven van een vrouw. Het is de periode dat zij last heeft van overgangsklachten. Typische overgangsklachten zijn:
# opvliegers
# verandering van het menstruatiepatroon.
De overgang is een geleidelijk proces. De duur van de overgang en de leeftijd waarop een vrouw in de overgang komt, verschilt per persoon. De gemiddelde duur is vier jaar en de meeste vrouwen komen tussen hun 45ste en 60ste levensjaar in de overgang.
De laatste menstruatie wordt de menopauze genoemd; de periode hierna de postmenopauze. Na de menopauze is een vrouw niet meer vruchtbaar, doordat het proces van maandelijkse rijping van een eicel in de eierstokken is gestopt. Een rijpende eicel produceert vrouwelijke hormonen (progestagenen). De hoeveelheid vrouwelijke hormonen in het lichaam neemt na de menopauze dan ook af; hierdoor ontstaan de overgangsverschijnselen.
Als na een menstruatie gedurende een jaar geen bloeding meer optreedt, is het waarschijnlijk dat hier sprake was van de menopauze. In Nederland treedt de menopauze bij de helft van de vrouwen op voor de leeftijd van 51 jaar. Eén op de tien vrouwen heeft al geen menstruatie meer op haar 45ste verjaardag, terwijl een even groot percentage vrouwen op haar 56ste nog met enige regelmaat menstrueert. 

*Hoe herkent u het?*
De overgang is te herkennen aan het optreden van de typische overgangsverschijnselen:
# Veranderingen in het menstruatiepatroon
# Opvliegers en nachtelijke zweetaanvallen
# Droogheid van de vagina
# Plasklachten
_Veranderingen in het menstruatiepatroon_
Het onregelmatig worden van de menstruatiecyclus is kenmerkend voor de overgang. Meestal volgen de menstruatiebloedingen in het begin van de overgang wat sneller op elkaar. Later worden de periodes ertussen steeds langer.
De menstruatiebloedingen kunnen heftig zijn en geven soms aanleiding tot bloedarmoede. Dit kan een gevoel van onbehagen, moeheid en futloosheid geven. Deze menstruatiestoornissen zijn vaak goed te beïnvloeden met de pil.
_Opvliegers en nachtelijke zweetaanvallen_
Het hebben van opvliegers is het meest karakteristieke symptoom van de overgang. Bij een opvlieger zetten de bloedvaten in de huid zich plotseling uit. Dit geeft een gevoel van warmte, dat zich snel vanaf de borst kan uitbreiden naar hals, hoofd en soms het hele lichaam. Een opvlieger gaat gepaard met zweten. Bijna 80% van de vrouwen in de overgang heeft opvliegers (en/of de nachtelijke variant hiervan: aanvallen van sterk zweten tijdens de nacht). Opvliegers en zweetaanvallen komen meestal onverwachts. Opvliegers kunnen al vroeg in de overgang ontstaan, maar komen het meest (zowel in aantal als in hevigheid) voor in de periode ronde de menopauze. De nachtelijke opvliegers kunnen de slaap ernstig verstoren. Dit kan klachten geven van vermoeidheid, een gebrek aan energie, concentratiestoornissen en soms depressieve gevoelens. Voor meer informatie lees de folder: opvliegers
*Droogheid van de vagina*
Het hormoon oestrogeen zorgt ervoor dat het slijmvlies van de vagina vochtig en in goede conditie blijft. Het afnemen van de hoeveelheid oestrogeen veroorzaakt droogheid van de vagina. Bijna 30% van de vrouwen tussen de 50 en 75 jaar heeft hier last van. Klachten die hierbij kunnen optreden zijn: afscheiding , jeuk , droogheid en bloedvlies. Doordat de vagina droog is, kan de geslachtsgemeenschap pijnlijk zijn.
*Plasklachten*
Door de afname van de hoeveelheid oestrogenen wordt het weefsel rond de blaasuitgang slapper. Dat maakt dat vrouwen hun plas minder makkelijk kunnen ophouden. Ook lukt het leegplassen van de blaas minder goed; hierdoor kan gemakkelijk een blaasontsteking ontstaan. Dit geeft klachten van pijn of branderigheid bij het plassen en daarbij veel plassen.
*Tijdens de overgang kunnen ook andere klachten voorkomen, namelijk:*
# Algemene klachten:hartkloppingen, duizeligheid, prikkelbaarheid, vergeetachtigheid
# Depressieve stemming
# Spierpijn en pijn in de kleine gewrichten
Deze klachten worden atypische overgangsklachten genoemd, omdat ze niet direct te verklaren zijn door de hormonale veranderingen die plaatsvinden in deze periode.
*Algemene klachten*
Klachten van gejaagdheid, moeheid, prikkelbaarheid, hartkloppingen en slapeloosheid komen tijdens de overgang vaak voor. Ook klachten als duizeligheid, vergeetachtigheid, gebrek aan zelfvertrouwen, een rusteloos gevoel in de benen, tintelingen in handen en voeten en hoofdpijn kunnen optreden. Soms komen deze klachten duidelijk in samenhang met opvliegers voor. In dat geval kunnen de klachten bij een behandeling met opvliegers verdwijnen. Als een vrouw atypische klachten heeft zonder opvliegers, is een direct verband tussen deze klachten en de overgang niet waarschijnlijk.
*Depressieve stemmingen*
Veel vrouwen ervaren tijdens de overgangsjaren vaker een depressieve stemming. Hiermee wordt een wat sombere kijk op de wereld bedoeld. Er is altijd veel discussie geweest of dit nu een overgangsverschijnsel is of niet. Inmiddels wijzen onderzoeken erop dat een depressieve stemming niet door de overgang wor dt veroorzaakt. Wel komt bij vrouwen met veel opvliegers vaker een depressieve stemming voor. Dit heeft vooral te maken met de gevolgen van de opvliegers, zoals slecht slapen en zich moe voelen overdag.
*Spierpijn en pijn in de kleine gewrichten*
Veel vrouwen hebben tijdens de overgang pijnklachten in en rond de kleine gewrichten. Bij lichamelijk onderzoek en ook bij röntgenonderzoek zijn aan de gewrichten zelf meestal geen afwijkingen te vinden. Hoewel de gewrichtspijnen vaak voorkomen, is weinig onderzoek gedaan naar de invloed van behandeling met hormonen (oestrogeen) op deze klachten. 

*Hoe ontstaat het?*
Vrouwelijke hormonen worden aangemaakt in de rijpende eicellen. Naarmate een vrouw ouder wordt, neemt het aantal eicellen geleidelijk af. Rond de overgang zij er praktisch geen functionerende eicellen meer over. De hoeveelheid vrouwelijke hormonen in het lichaam neemt af, waardoor de overgangsverschijnselen ontstaan.
*Verminderde hormoonproductie en onregelmatige menstruatie*
Het verminderen van de hormoonproductie door de eicellen geeft eerst een verkorting van de menstruatiecyclus. In plaats van 27-28 dagen wordt de cyclus nu 23-25 dagen. Als de productie nog verder terugloopt, blijft ook de eisprong uit en wordt de menstruatie zeer onregelmatig. Uiteindelijk worden door de eicellen geen hormonen geproduceerd en stopt de vrouw met menstrueren.
*Verminderde hormoonproductie en opvliegers*
In de hersenstam bevindt zich een thermosstaat die onze lichaamstemperatuur nauwkeurig reguleert. Deze thermostaat staat ook onder invloed van oestrogenen. Door een daling van de oestrogenen in het bloed reageert de thermostaat alsof er sprake is van een te hoge lichaamstemperatuur. Het lichaam reageert daarop met aanpassingen om de warmte kwijt te raken. De huidbloedvaten openen om meer bloed naar de huid te transporteren en de warmte wordt via de huid aan de omgeving over gedragen (zweten). Hierdoor daalt de lichaamstemperatuur weer.
*Verminderde hormoonproductie, droogheid van de vagina en plasklachten*
Door het afnemen van de hoeveelheid oestrogenen neemt de conditie van het slijmvlies en bindweefsel van de vagina en urinewegen af. Dit wordt in de medische termen atrofie genoemd. De atrofie van het slijmvlies in de vagina is het meest opvallend; het slijmvlies wordt dun en kwetsbaar. Dun slijmvlies is minder goed in staat een stevige barrière te vormen tegen bacteriën, waardoor gemakkelijker vaginale infecties kunnen ontstaan. Doordat ook het bindweefsel minder stevig is, ontstaat er vaker een verzakking van de blaas of baarmoeder.
Ook de kwaliteit van het slijmvlies van de plasbuis en het ondersteunende weefsel rond de plasbuis die bijdraagt aan een goede afsluiting van de blaas- en de blaas zelf vermindert. Plasklachten, zoals het niet goed kunnen ophouden van de urine (incontinentie), kunnen hierdoor ontstaan. 

_(Bron; dokterdokter.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Is het ernstig en wat kunt u verwachten?*
De overgang is een natuurlijk proces. Vooral opvliegers kunnen veel last geven, maar zijn onschuldig. Door kledingstukken en beddengoed van goed absorberend en ventilerend materiaal (katoen, zijde, wol) te gebruiken, in plaats van synthetisch materiaal dat moeizaam vocht opneemt en slecht ventileert, kunt u de klachten verminderen. Een op de drie vrouwen heeft tijdens de overgang echter zoveel last van haar opvliegers, dat een behandeling met hormonen (oestrogeen) te overwegen is.
*De overgang en chronische ziekten later in het leven*
Het verminderen van de oestrogenen heeft dus een ongunstige invloed op de functie van de geslachtsorganen en de blaas. De overgang heeft ook invloed op het botweefsel, de huid, de binnenbekleding van bloedvaten, glad spierweefsel en de hersenkernen.
*Botontkalking (osteoporose)*
Botontkalking is een aandoening van het skelet, gekenmerkt door broosheid van het bot, waardoor het gemakkelijk breekt. In bot is voortdurend een proces aan de gang, waarbij zowel nieuw bot wordt aangemaakt als oud bot wordt afgebroken. Bij vrouwen treedt na de menopauze, als gevolg van de lage oestrogeenspiegels, een versterkte botafbraak op. De botten kunnen zwakker worden, er is dan een verhoogde kans op botbreuken. Het aanmaken van nieuw bot kunt u bevorderen door calciumrijke voeding en veel lichaamsbeweging.
_Hart- en vaatziekten_
In de westerse wereld zijn hart- en vaatziekten de belangrijkste doodoorzaak. Risicofactoren hiervoor zijn: roken, een hoog cholesterolgehalte, overgewicht, een hoge bloeddruk, suikerziekte en erfelijkheid. Ook een tekort aan oestrogenen behoort tot de risicofactoren. De kans op het krijgen van hart- en vaatziekten is na de overgang dan ook wat groter dan daarvoor. 

*Wanneer naar de huisarts?*
Het is vooral aan te raden een afspraak met uw huisarts te maken wanneer u veel last heeft van uw klachten en/of als u ongerust bent. De huisarts kan u over uw klachten adviseren en in overleg met u eventueel een behandeling starten. Hevig vaginaal bloedverlies en opvliegers kunnen bijvoorbeeld met hormoontabletten of pleisters worden behandeld.
*Medicijnen tegen klachten in de overgang*
De meest effectieve manier om overgangsklachten te behandelen, is het geven van oestrogenen. Deze behandeling noemt men ook wel hormoon substitutie therapie (HST). HST kan gebruikt worden voor: de behandeling van hinderlijke opvliegers en nachtzweten, cyclusproblemen, klachten over droogheid van de vagina en plasklachten. Soms wordt het ook gebruikt om botontkalking en het optreden van hart- en vaatziekten te voorkomen. HST kan op verschillende manieren worden toegediend, zoals met pillen, pleisters, neusspray, gel en implantaten.
De mate van hinder van overgangsklachten en de te verwachten verbetering met therapie spelen een rol bij het nemen van de beslissing wel of niet HST te gaan gebruiken. De behandelende arts kan hierbij alleen adviseren: de vrouw moet uiteindelijk zelf haar beslissing nemen.
*De basisprincipes van hormoonsuppletie*
Oestrogenen kunnen op verschillende manieren worden toegediend. Als er alleen klachten van de blaas of vagina zijn, zal gekozen voor plaatselijke (lokale) toediening. Bij algemene klachten (opvliegers) is het belangrijk dat de hormonen in het bloed komen (systemische therapie), dit kan bijvoorbeeld met pillen of pleisters. Over het algemeen maakt de manier van toedienen daarbij niet uit.
Onder invloed van oestrogenen gaat het baarmoederslijmvlies groeien. Het continue alleen oestrogeen gebruiken, kan de groei van het slijmvlies doen ontsporen. Hierdoor kunnen ernstige bloedingen ontstaan en kan de kans op baarmoederhalskanker groter worden. Deze ontsporing kan worden voorkomen door oestrogenen in combinatie met progestagenen te nemen. Daarbij worden iedere maand gedurende 10-14 opeen volgende progestagenen gegeven. Na het stoppen van de progestagenen volgt dan een menstruatie.
*De bijwerkingen van hormoonsuppletie*
Bij een lokale (vaginale) behandeling met hormonen, bijvoorbeeld bij klachten van droogheid van de vagina of plasklachten, doen zich geen duidelijke bijwerkingen voor. Het is wel mogelijk dat de vaginale afscheiding iets toeneemt.
De systemische oestrogeentoediening (toedienen van oestrogeen via het bloed) bestaat meer kans op bijwerkingen. Op korte termijn betekent dat vooral pijn in de borsten en vaginaal bloedverlies. Bij gecombineerde HST (oestrogeen en progestagenen) kan een opgeblazen gevoel ontstaan. Bij langdurig gebruik van vooral de gecombineerde HST bestaat een verhoogde kans op borstkanker. Het risico van het ontstaan van galstenen en het optreden van trombose is licht verhoogd (minder dan 1 per 100 vrouwen).
*Behandeling van menstruatiestoornissen*
Bij een onregelmatige menstruatiecyclus is een gewone anticonceptiepil een goed middel als eerste keus. De cyclus wordt weer regelmatig en het bloedverlies vermindert. De pil zorgt gedurende drie van de vier weken voor voldoende hormonen om geen overgangsklachten te hebben. Tijdens de stopweek kunnen wel klachten ontstaan; in dat geval kan overgestapt worden op de HST-pil.
*Behandeling van opvliegers*
*Hormonaal*
Opvliegers zijn normale verschijnselen van de overgang. Als een vrouw hier veel last van heeft, is een behandeling te overwegen. De beste manier op opvliegers te bestrijden is het toedienen van oestrogeen. De opvliegers verminderen dan meestal binnen twee weken, en na drie maanden behandeling is het effect optimaal. Soms is het dan nog nodig om de dosering aan te passen. Er bestaat namelijk een grote variatie in de mate waarin hormonen door het lichaam worden opgenomen. De ene vrouw heeft minder oestrogenen nodig dan de ander om het gewenste effect te bereiken.
*Alternatieven*
Omdat het warmtecentrum in de hersenstam ook wordt beïnvloed door andere stoffen, kunnen ook die gebruikt worden voor behandeling van opvliegers. Clonidine is een veel gebruikt middel. Het is een stof die vroeger in gebruik was als bloeddrukverlager. Minder hevige opvliegers kunnen hier vaak goed mee bestreden worden. Ook met homeopathische middelen, ademhalingstechnieken en acupunctuur kunnen goede resultaten worden verkregen, vooral bij minder ernstige klachten.
*Behandeling van vaginale droogheid en plasklachten (door urogenitale atrofie)*
*Hormonaal*
Lokale (vaginale) toediening van oestrogenen is effectief bij het verminderen van vaginale droogheid en plasklachten. Dit kan bijvoorbeeld met behulp van zetpillen of zalven. Meestal is al na enige weken verbeteringen te verwachten. De behandeling moet minimaal vier tot zes maanden volgehouden worden, om het snel terugkomen van de klachten te voorkomen.
*Alternatieven*
Klachten van vaginale droogheid tijdens het vrijen, kunnen eventueel worden behandeld met glijmiddelen. 

_(Bron; dokterdokter.nl)_

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat kunt u er zelf aan doen?*
*Leren omgaan met de overgang*
Er is tijdens de overgang meer aan de hand dan alleen veranderingen in de vrouwelijke hormonen. Sommige vrouwen hebben het gevoel nu echt ouder te worden en maatschappelijk niet meer helemaal mee te tellen. Veel vrouwen merken dat hun plaats op hun werk en/of de arbeidsmarkt verandert en dat leeftijd wel degelijk telt. Bij sommige vrouwen ontstaat onvrede over hun relatie, en zowel kinderen als ouders kunnen veel aandacht eisen. Kinderen van moeders in de overgang zijn in de puberteit of net het huis uit en eisen meer en meer zorg.
De overgang is vooral in Westerse landen een gespreksonderwerp; in veel andere landen is dat niet het geval. In de meer ontwikkelde landen is de gemiddelde levensverwachting van vrouwen ongeveer 80 jaar. Opvattingen ten opzichte van de menstruatie verschillen van cultuur tot cultuur. Islamitische vrouwen worden zolang ze menstrueren bijvoorbeeld als onrein beschouwd. Tijdens de menstruatie is het hen verboden om deel te nemen aan religieuze activiteiten. Na de menopauze krijgen zij dan ook veel grotere bewegingsvrijheid en aanzien als oudere, wijze vrouwen. Voor deze vrouwen is de overgang dus een overgang naar meer macht en prestige.
In de Westerse geïndustrialiseerde samenleving ligt dat anders. Ouder worden, en daar wordt de overgang toch mee geassocieerd, wordt eerder minder positief beschouwd. Een dergelijke benadering kleurt logischerwijs ook de ideeën over de overgang. Hoe vrouwen de overgang beleven, hangt ook samen met hun opleidingsniveau en het hebben van werk buitenshuis (dit geldt niet voor het ontstaan van opvliegers). Vooral financieel en emotioneel afhankelijke vrouwen met weinig liefhebberijen en vaardigheden buiten het gezinsleven, hebben last van de overgang. Veel vrouwen die nu rond de vijftig zijn of ouder, werden nooit aangemoedigd zelfstandig te worden en zich voor te bereiden op een tweede leven naast hun gezin. Dat gaat in de toekomst waarschijnlijk wel veranderen. Veel meer vrouwen werken tegenwoordig parttime of fulltime. En het verschijnsel herintreding wanneer de kinderen wat groter worden, is niet ongewoon meer. De aankomende generaties vrouwen zullen de overgangsjaren anders beleven dan de vijftigers van nu.
*Informatie verzamelen* 
Door goed geïnformeerd te zijn, is het makkelijk de overgangsklachten en eventuele behandeling in een goed perspectief te zien. Vooral ook de ervaringen van anderen kunnen daarbij helpen. Het beslissen over wel of niet behandelen. Het geeft u ook een betere basis voor het gesprek met uw huisarts. Aan het einde van de folder vindt u tips om aan meer goede informatie over de overgang te komen.
*Erover praten*
De overgang is een natuurlijk stadium in het leven van een vrouw. Soms denken vrouwen dat zij de enige zijn met heftige opvliegers of vervelende menstruatieklachten. Praten over klachten en gevoelens met anderen delen kan helpen om uw klachten in een ander kader te plaatsen.
*Gezond en evenwichtig eten*
Een volwaardige en gevarieerde voeding ondersteunt het veranderingsproces dat zich tijdens de overgang voltrekt. Vooral bij een frequente en heftige menstruatie is een gezonde voeding met voldoende ijzer belangrijk. IJzerrijke voedingsmiddelen zijn vlees, volkoren producten, bladgroenten en gedroogde vruchten.
Extra calcium tijdens de overgang helpt om de botten steviger te houden. Calcium speelt een hoofdrol bij de opbouw van nieuw botweefsel, ook nadat men al uit de groei is. Dagelijks wordt een gedeelte van ouder botweefsel afgebroken en vervangen door nieuw botweefsel. Het lichaam gebruikt voor de aanmak van dat nieuwe botweefsel, het calcium dat we via voeding naar binnen krijgen. Bij een volwaardig dieet zult u niet snel calcium tekort komen. Alcohol en zout verhinderen de opname van calcium uit het voedsel. Ook een teveel aan voedingsvezels onttrekt calcium aan het lichaam. Voor een goede werking van maag en darmen is vezelrijk voedsel onmisbaar, maar het gebruik van extra z emelen is niet aan te raden.
*Stoppen met roken*
Uiteraard is stoppen met roken uiterst raadzaam, in welke periode van uw leven ook.
*Veel bewegen*
Regelmatig wandelen of sporten in de buitenlucht (minstens een half uur per dag) is tijdens de overgang en de jaren erna even belangrijk als tijdens de jeugd. Het houdt de spieren soepel en de gewrichten beweeglijk. Om de aanmaak van nieuw botweefsel te stimuleren, is vooral het belaste bewegen belangrijk. Bij belast bewegen draagt het lichaam zijn eigen gewicht, zoals bij dansen, wandelen en gymnastiek. Fietsen en zwemmen zijn uitstekend voor de spieren, maar de botten worden daarbij nauwelijks belast.
*Bij opvliegers*
Als u last heeft van opvliegers, kunt u het beste verschillende dunnen lagen kleren over elkaar dragen. Dat geeft de mogelijkheid om snel wat uit te trekken als het te warm wordt. Synthetische stoffen nemen veel minder goed vocht op en ventileren slechter dan katoen, wol of zijde. Dat geldt ook voor synthetische dekbedden. Een katoenen dekbed of wollen dekens zijn beter. U kunt dan een deken wegdoen als u het warm krijgt. Diep ademhalen kan ook verlichting geven. Doe dit echter niet te lang, want dan bestaat de kans op hyperventilatie en dat is zeker zo vervelend.
Verschillende voedingsstoffen kunnen opvliegers verergeren. Pepers zijn daar een goed voorbeeld van, maar ook nitriet dat veel gebruikt wordt om de kleur van vlees fris te housen. Ook hete dranken en alcohol kunnen een negatief effect hebben. Sommige medicijnen, speciaal geneesmiddelen die gebruikt worden tegen hoge bloeddruk, kunnen opvliegers geven. Het beste kunt u in dat geval met uw huisarts overleggen of die misschien vervangen kunnen worden.
*Bij vaginale klachten*
Vaginale klachten kunnen de seksuele relatie beïnvloeden. Het is dan ook belangrijk deze klachten met uw partner te bespreken. Soms kan het goed zijn om afspraken over het vrijen te maken, bijvoorbeeld:
# Neem veel tijd bij het voorspel. Gebruik zo nodig speeksel of een glijmiddel. Er bestaan ook vaginale crèmes of tabletten met een hormoon dat het vaginaslijmvlies herstelt. Lees meer informatie in de folder: droge vagina tijdens de seks.
# Vrijen zonder geslachtsgemeenschap
Ook als u onregelmatig menstrueert, bestaat een kans op zwangerschap en is het dus nodig een anticonceptiemiddel te gebruiken. Het is verstandig om tot een jaar na de laatste menstruatie voorbehoedsmiddelen te blijven gebruiken. Gebruikt u de pil, dan kunt u daarmee doorgaan. U stelt de overgang niet uit met de pil; dit proces gaat gewoon door. Wel blijft u in de stopweek bloedverlies houden, en kunt u opvliegers en nachtelijke zweetaanvallen krijgen. U weet pas zeker dat de menopauze achter de rug is wanneer u een jaar na het stoppen met de pil niet meer heeft gemenstrueerd. Gedurende dit jaar moet u zonodig andere anticonceptie (spiraal, condoom) gebruiken. 

(Bron; dokterdokter.nl)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Reguliere behandeling van overgangsklachten*
Omdat de overgang een natuurlijk proces is en niet alle vrouwen er per definitie veel last van hebben is het de vraag of deze klacht altijd behandeld moet worden. Het al dan niet behandelen van overgangsklachten is afhankelijk van de ernst en duur van de klachten. Afhankelijk van de aard van de klachten kan men specifieke klachten behandelen of kiezen voor hormoon therapie.
Ook hangt behandeling af van een al dan niet vroegtijdige overgang. Een vroege menopauze kan voor allerlei extra risico’s zorgen die men graag voor wil zijn. Afhankelijk van de omstandigheden, levenswijze en erfelijke factoren zal men in de reguliere geneeskunde kunnen overwegen om preventief hormoontherapie te geven.

*Zelf iets doen aan opvliegers*
Er zijn een aantal dingen die je kunt doen om de opvliegers te voorkomen of te verminderen:
* Sporten – Bewegen en sporten helpt bij het verminderen van opvliegers en het versterken van de botten (vooral waarbij druk op de botten uitgeoefend wordt).
* Vitaminen – Vitamine E supplementen kunnen bij sommige vrouwen de opvliegers verminderen. Vitamine D helpt bij kalkopname (dus minder botontkalking) terwijl vitamine B kan helpen bij een droge huid (minder jeuk en droge slijmvliezen).
* Stress – Vermijd stress zoveel mogelijk; men kan daarvoor verschillende technieken gebruiken. Door middel van bijvoorbeeld meditatie, vermijden, massage, yoga, etc. kan men stress verminderen.
* Vermijd bepaalde etenswaren – Sommige vrouwen zijn gevoelig voor bepaald voedsel waardoor opvliegers kunnen ontstaan. Probeer te achterhalen of er een dergelijke gevoeligheid is en vermijd dan dat eten gedurende de perimenopauze. Bijvoorbeeld kruidig eten, cafeïne, heet drinken, alcohol bevordert over het algemeen de opvliegers. Vet en cholesterol rijk eten maakt de kans op vaatproblemen groter.
* Katoenen ondergoed – Om de effecten van het zweten wat te temperen kan men katoenen ondergoed dragen.
* Gebruik anticonceptie – Ondanks de veranderingen in menstruatie en het soms uitblijven hiervan bestaat er toch een kans (welliswaar zeer klein maar toch) dat men zwanger kan worden. Gebruik daarom nog steeds anticonceptie tot de huisarts zegt dat men kan stoppen.
* Seksueel actief – Blijf seksueel actief om de bloedtoevoer naar de vagina te stimuleren.
* Glijmiddel – Gebruik een glijmiddel indien de geslachtsgemeenschap pijnlijk wordt.
* Trainen bekkenbodemspieren – Het trainen van de bekkenbodemspieren kan verzakking voorkomen of verminderen.
* Stoppen met roken - Dit vermindert o.a. de kans op vaatklachten.
* Praten - Zoek mensen om mee te praten indien hieraan behoefte is.

*Behandeling van specifieke klachten*
De huisarts kan ervoor kiezen om specifieke problemen te behandelen zoals medicatie voor de jeuk of ontstekingen van blaas en vagina of glijmiddel om de vaginale droogte te compenseren zodat geslachtsgemeenschap minder pijnlijk is en antidepressiva tegen bepaalde gevoelens en slapeloosheid. Hiervoor zal men kiezen als bepaalde klachten eruit springen en te lastig zijn om niet te behandelen terwijl de algemene klachten niet bijzonder ernstig zijn.

*Enkele mogelijkheden:*
* Antidepressiva - Tegen klachten zoals depressie, prikkelbaarheid, slapeloosheid, etc.
* Anxiolitica - Vooral tegen angsten en opvliegers.
* Clonidine - Dit is een bloeddruk verlager en kan tegen opvliegers gebruikt worden. Er zitten echter risico's aan op de lange termijn.
* Anticholesterol - Indien het cholesterol gehalte te hoog wordt kan men medicatie innemen om dit te verminderen.
* Testosteron - Bij libido problemen, vermoeidheid en lage botdichtheid kan men ervoor kiezen om testosteron te nemen.

*Hormoon therapie*
Omdat veel van de klachten veroorzaakt worden door een tekort aan een bepaald hormoon lijkt het voor de hand te liggen om deze aan te vullen waardoor de problemen voorbij gaan. Dit noemt men hormoon therapie (of hormonale substitutietherapie (HST)). Hormoon therapie is in de reguliere geneeskunde een van de belangrijkste hulpmiddelen bij ernstige klachten tijdens de overgang. Het aanvullen van oestrogeen kan helpen om botontkalking, problemen met slagaderen rondom het hart en algemene problemen tijdens de overgang te voorkomen.
Er zijn echter ook veel nadelen aan verbonden en er is nog niet veel bekend van de werkelijke voordelen en werking van de hormonen. Op korte termijn kunnen hormonen meer migraine, pijn aan de borsten en misselijkheid veroorzaken terwijl op langere termijn de kansen op bloedproppen, kanker (borsten en baarmoeder), hartziekten, vaginale bloedingen of een beroerte groter kunnen worden (voor meer informatie zie artikel op medicinenet.com en menopauze online). Indien een vrouw door andere factoren al grotere kans op deze aandoeningen heeft dan is het misschien verstandig om ook naar alternatieven te zoeken. Een huisarts zal daarom waarschijnlijk de dosis van de hormonen zo laag mogelijk houden en zo kort mogelijk voor te schrijven. Ook is het verstandig om bij negatieve veranderingen overleg te plegen met de huisarts.

(Bron; http://www.robwillemse.nl/homeopathi...ml#behandeling hier staan ook 5 voorbeelden over homeopathische behandeling van de overgang)

----------


## sietske763

hallo allemaal, 
ik zit in de overgang, kan overal mee leven maar waar ik wel last van heb zijn de nachtelijke opvliegers, dekbed over/ dekbed af, hele nacht door.
wie heeft er tips of ervaring om de nacht goed door te komen, heb al eens iets van de vogel geprobeerd maar ik merkte geen verschil
alvast bedankt

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat kun je zelf doen?*
Er zijn een aantal maatregelen die je zou kunnen proberen om de hinder van een opvlieger enigszins te beperken.
Draag bijvoorbeeld kleding in laagjes, bij voorkeur van katoen, dit absorbeert het transpiratievocht beter.
Ook bepaalde levensmiddelen kunnen opvliegers opwekken of versterken. Vaak worden genoemd: koffie, thee, alcohol en kruidig voedsel.
Probeer warme ruimtes zoveel mogelijk te vermijden. Maak je slaapkamertemperatuur lager als je last hebt van nachtelijke opvliegers; gebruik ook geen synthetisch dekbed.
Bij de één nemen de opvliegers af bij lichamelijke inspanning, bij anderen nemen ze toe. 
(Bron; vrouwenovergang.nl)

Hier http://aladin.bibliotheek.nl/aladin_...asp?qpid=53840 staat een antwoord op de volgende vraag; Wat is de beste remedie tegen 'opvliegers' en nachtelijke zweetbuien ten gevolge van de overgang?

----------


## Suske'52

Ik heb ervaren dat alcohol -porto-sherry, zeer slecht is voor zweetaanvallen en je niet druk of nerveus maken (lukt wel niet altijd  :EEK!:  maar kom)scherpe kruiden heb ik ook een tijd laten links liggen ,nu een 4 jaar verder ben ik zo goed als klachten vrij  :Wink:  je moet tot een 2/2,5 jaar rekenen en dan is het ergste voorbij .

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Langs een omweg ben ik op dit forum terecht gekomen. Ik heb al jaren veel klachten. Afgelopen week heb ik te horen gekregen dat het door de overgang komt. 
Mijn klachten: depressie, paniekaanvallen, veel zweten, artrose, altijd moe, hebben eerst geleid tot een bijniertumor. Mijn bijnier is verwijderd, de tumor is echter niet gevonden, en mijn klachten zijn nog hetzelfde. Ik ben daarom in het VUmc terecht gekomen.

Er wordt nu door een endocrinoloog van het VUmc en een psychiater besproken voor welke medicatie ik evt in aanmerking kom. Tot voor ruim 3 jaar gebruikte ik de Estradiol-pleister. Maar het transpireren werd zo erg, dat ik besloten heb in samenspraak met de huisarts om de pleister niet meer te gebruiken. 
Alle tips en suggesties die hier op t forum genoemd worden ken ik inmiddels uit mijn hoofd. Volgens de endocrinoloog is het erg moeilijk om de juiste medicatie te vinden.
Ik moet weer een paar weken afwachten voor ik iets hoor. 
Wie slikt medicijnen die daadwerkelijk helpen tegen overgangsklachten??
Groet,
Iemie

----------

